# kernell config error

## mannan

Hi,

I am trying to configure ALSA following the oficial guide, but when I run genkernel --menuconfig all I get

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh: line 35: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 59: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh: line 59: [: : integer expression expected

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"

make: *** No rule to make target `mrproper'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

# uname -a gives

```

Linux excelsior 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 2 16:53:55 Local time zone must be set--s i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                34160  0

snd_seq_device          4876  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37472  0

snd_mixer_oss          12928  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_ca0106             19300  0

snd_ac97_codec         63964  1 snd_ca0106

snd_pcm                53348  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ca0106,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16164  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    31940  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ca0106,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_ac97_bus            1216  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          6600  2 snd_ca0106,snd_pcm

ipv6                  190944  8

vmnet                  29316  13

parport_pc             28132  0

parport                22760  1 parport_pc

vmmon                  94220  0

soundcore               5376  1 snd

rtc                     9176  0

ntfs                   86416  2

3c59x                  31496  0

mii                     2880  1 3c59x

dm_mirror              15988  0

dm_mod                 38556  1 dm_mirror

ata_piix                6372  5

ahci                    8420  0

sata_qstor              6500  0

sata_vsc                5348  0

sata_uli                4544  0

sata_sis                5216  0

sata_sx4               10020  0

sata_nv                 6052  0

sata_via                5700  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 28968  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17508  0

ohci1394               26388  0

ieee1394               59768  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9568  0

ohci_hcd               15428  0

uhci_hcd               25072  0

usb_storage            51040  0

usbhid                 29408  0

ehci_hcd               23592  0

usbcore                78336  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

What does this mean and what can I do?

Shall I follow the guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA?

When I try to run alsaconf (after >>ok>> ok>> yes>> ok) I get

```

Running update-modules...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                          [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

```

lspci|grep -i audio

```

06:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

```

and I have the ca0106 module.

With alsamixer I get:

```

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or director

```

When I try to emerge alsamixer, it is MASKED! by missing keywords, I don't know when (it does not appear in any masking archive "package.*")

So I am completely lost.

I had sound once, a long time ago, but now, after updating my Gentoo (everything but the kernel) I lost it.

When booting I get a message (with red *) saying that the version of udev I have is not supported by my kernel, I dont know if this is relevant.

ANY help will be thanked.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mannan,

Your kernel is about two years old. Please udate it and build alsa support using kernel modules as modules.

The mix of old and new that you have will be difficult to make work

----------

## mannan

Thank you NeddySeagoon.

When I will try if I have time. For now, I will be working without sound.

Bwst wishes

----------

